# Massive icon project for Cubase.



## bhvrmusic (Jan 7, 2018)

EDIT: Haven't revisted these icons in a long time, but download links are still active if anyone is interested:

DOWNLOAD:

256px





BM_Track_Icons_256px.zip - Orangedox







dl.orangedox.com





512px (70mb)





BM_Track_Icons_512px.zip - Orangedox







dl.orangedox.com





1024px (104mb)





BM_Track_Icons_1024px.zip - Orangedox







dl.orangedox.com


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi,

That looks nice. Wouldn't it work also with Logic?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, I would like to try them out and give you some feedback!

It seems like a lot of work, thanks!


----------



## bhvrmusic (Jan 7, 2018)

@ Pablo - PM'd you some links. Definitely let me know what you think. I will be doing some additions / revisions toward the end of the month, so if you (or anybody) has requests for certain libraries or feedback on ones that don't work (or look terrible), feel free to pass on a message. I have planned to revise the brass ensemble and orchestra ensemble articulations already - too messy IMO.

@ N.Caffrey - I believe Logic uses TIFF format. They would most likely have to all be converted to work. Also not sure the required height x width ratio is - I've used square icons (eg 512 x 512) for Cubase / Nuendo. I'll look into this later in the month. For the time being I PM'd you PNG links so you can test if you want. If they work let me know for sure.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 7, 2018)

bhvrmusic said:


> @ Pablo - PM'd you some links. Definitely let me know what you think. I will be doing some additions / revisions toward the end of the month, so you if you (or anybody) has requests for certain libraries or feedback on ones that don't work (or look terrible), feel free to pass on a message. I have planned to revise the brass ensemble and orchestra ensemble articulations already - too messy IMO.
> 
> @ N.Caffrey - I believe Logic uses TIFF format. They would most likely have to all be converted to work. Also not sure the required height x width ratio is - I've used square icons (eg 512 x 512) for Cubase / Nuendo. I'll look into this later in the month. For the time being I PM'd you PNG links so you can test if you want. If they work let me know for sure.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Jono (Jan 7, 2018)

Quite happy to try them out


----------



## T.j. (Jan 7, 2018)

Really like the look of these, turned off my icons a while ago but I'd be happy to give these a go.
IMO there should be no reason not to charge for these, that's a lot of work and you've got a gift for design

_T.j.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Michael, I’d love to give these a go, will PM you.

By the way, I’ve spent countless hours on X-Com blasting chryssalids and listening to your music. Big fan here!


----------



## Kent (Jan 7, 2018)

These look great! Just FYI, though, the 1024 link seems to download the 512 pack.


----------



## alanb (Jan 7, 2018)

kmaster said:


> These look great! Just FYI, though, the 1024 link seems to download the 512 pack.



Indeed it does, but the files are still easily accessible — instead of clicking the link, just copy its text and paste it into the address bar of your web browser . . .

. . . or click here instead — I just linked the correct URL to the text:

http://www.behaviormusic.com/icon_project/BM_Track_Icons_1024px.zip


----------



## alanb (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, Mike — this is very generous of you, and the transparent background is a lovely touch.

I look forward to actually unzipping the files and checking them out!!


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, I have just started using icons, so will be very useful.


----------



## bhvrmusic (Jan 8, 2018)

kmaster said:


> These look great! Just FYI, though, the 1024 link seems to download the 512 pack.





alanb said:


> . . . or click here instead — I just linked the correct URL to the text:
> 
> http://www.behaviormusic.com/icon_project/BM_Track_Icons_1024px.zip



Thanks for the catching that kmaster & alanb - fixed the original post.

Also - after double checking all the file names, it seems there are only a couple icon sets that aren't named with manufacture name first - those being the Symphobia set and LA Scoring Strings set. 

Once a bunch of icons are imported into Cubase, 90% of the icons will be ordered alphabetically by manufacturer within the icon browser. So everything from Native Instruments will be under N, and all grouped together. This might be annoying for those that aren't familiar with all the company names. So something like Granite will be under "N" for New Sonic Arts. Or Metropolis Ark 2 is under "O" for Orchestral Tools.

I had considered going by product name first, but that meant having large catalogues like UVI, Native Instruments, Spitfire, etc. scattered all over the place, when it seemed easier to just have them all grouped together.

If anyone is finding this super annoying, let me know, and I may revise that system.


----------



## dbh (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Mike. Will check these out.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 8, 2018)

The next couple of weeks I will start rebuilding my template and will give feedback on the icons! thanks!


----------



## Kony (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for these - very generous of you!


----------



## ender7 (Jul 7, 2019)

wow! thanks


----------

